# How to decide to show your GSD or not?



## Miller

I have had several breeders suggest Django would be an ideal conformation show dog candidate, and he certainly has an excellent temperament so far. He's only 4 months old, but I have shown dogs before in conformation classes and have a good idea of how it works.

But how do you decide whether or not to actually do it? It would mean delaying his neutering for a while during his show years and with him being already 46 lbs at 16 weeks old we know he's going to be big and strong, and don't want to have an unneutered male GSD unless absolutely necessary. 

He's also one of 3 males that are the last (and only) of his bloodlines from Austria. We all signed non-breeding contracts with the CKC as part of the purchase contract from the breeder, so is there even a point in showing a non-breeding male?

The breeder kept one of the males, is not planning on showing him, and the other male was purchased by a dairy farmer who has already neutered him and uses him as a livestock guardian. 

How did you make the decision?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I show my dogs for a couple reasons - the main one being I LOVE it! Win or lose, a day at the dog show is more fun that a almost anything else!!


----------



## doggiedad

if you have a show dog show him. training and socializing takes
care of the neuter factor. good luck showing.


----------



## Cheyanna

Show the dog. Most dogs love it. I mean the ones who go to shows. Fiona having never been to one may think she's too sexy for this show. Doggie dad is right about training and socialization can make an intact male not act like a nut.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest

You don't mention which venue you're thinking about. 

AKC is very expensive, most GSD people need to hire a professional handler to show their dogs and I've found that often the exhibitors aren't the most friendly people walking around. 

UKC is very reasonably priced, most people show their own dogs (not sure if this is still true, but at one time professional handlers were not allowed unless the owners cheated and put the handler on as a co-owner), the exhibitors are friendly and will often lend a helping hand (especially with newbies). IMHO UKC is a good way to get your feet wet in showing, see if you and your dog like it before flushing a lot of money down the drain only to discover you don't enjoy the conformation ring.


----------



## carmspack

If you signed a non breeding contract what is the purpose of showing the dog . 
what are these last of the lines pedigrees.

showing can be expensive .


----------



## Odin24

I'd show the dog if you want too. Most of the people are friendly and you will probably enjoy it. Who knows, you may make some new friends with the same interests as you. I show cats in Premiership which means they must be neutered. I have a great time and have met some pretty awesome friends.


----------



## qbchottu

What type of show? AKC? SV? UKC? Something else?

Showing does not need an end goal or purpose - same as there are people with speutered mixed breeds that participate in sport venues. They do it for the love of the game  

I have shown dogs for pet owners that bought their first GSD, were excited to participate in the venue, had no intention of breeding, and had never stepped in the show ring. They all have fun and enjoy presenting their dog. I show my working line dogs in SV shows beyond the usual 12-24 rating for a breed survey, because I love to show and enjoy the benefits that come with show training and presentation. Xochi went VP at the national USA Sieger show recently - doesn't "count" for anything, but I will show her every opportunity I get because she is a nice dog and I want to present her. 

I strive to showcase my dogs (working or show line) in both conformation and working/sport venues because I am proud of my dogs and want to exhibit them in a public venue, regardless of what the dog "should" be doing according to arbitrary line designations. 

If you are interested in showing, show and have a good time 

Were you the one with the Xbox grandson? If I'm remembering correctly, SV or UKC is probably your best bet.


----------



## Liesje

arycrest said:


> UKC is very reasonably priced, most people show their own dogs (not sure if this is still true, but at one time professional handlers were not allowed unless the owners cheated and put the handler on as a co-owner), the exhibitors are friendly and will often lend a helping hand (especially with newbies). IMHO UKC is a good way to get your feet wet in showing, see if you and your dog like it before flushing a lot of money down the drain only to discover you don't enjoy the conformation ring.


It's still true, no professional handling and any pro handler can only show their own dogs. You can have someone else show your dog for you, you just can't pay them and they can't be a pro handler somewhere else. Lots of people have Juniors showing their dogs since they get points for themselves or however that works. Last show I was at, there was a woman next to me with four dogs and she was by herself so she grabbed random people to help hold and even show her dogs (I held dogs ringside since I've never shown her breed before). That sort of thing is super common, people are very helpful, at least where I show. Like if you have two GSDs and they both win their class and then have to go back in the ring together, usually someone will jump up and offer to take one in. Most people just like to be in there showing a dog as much as they like to win.

When Nikon was 4 months old I let someone else show him because she'd never shown a GSD before and wanted to try


----------



## dogfaeries

arycrest said:


> AKC is very expensive, most GSD people need to hire a professional handler to show their dogs and I've found that often the exhibitors aren't the most friendly people walking around.


I know everyone loves to bash AKC conformation, but that isn't strictly true. 

I don't know how much it costs to enter a UKC show, but entry fees lately have been about $26-$28 to show in AKC. I DO have a handler, which I pay a reasonable amount to show my dogs. I can't run around a ring to save my life - my knees are completely shot - so a handler is a necessity for me. We have plenty of people in our GSD club that show their own dogs, including Juniors.

At the shows, if an exhibitor needs to have someone go back in with their dog, there is always someone ringside willing to jump in and help. I've had TOP handlers (Clint and Brian Livingston, for example) say to me "you need someone to take her back in?", and then grab my dog's leash and head back into the ring. Yes, for free. An 11 year old Junior took Carly back in for Best of Breed one time, because my handler had to take her special in. The Junior won with Carly. 

I don't know, maybe it's just the part of the country that I live in. All my friends love to talk about our dogs with anyone that comes up to us at a show. I explain what's going on to people watching ringside that have never been to a show and are completely clueless about what they are seeing. 

And yes, I have been around some unfriendly people at dog shows. I've been around unfriendly people at herding events, and at obedience trials. Some people are just unhappy wherever they go. 

I say, if you want to show your dog, then show your dog. Do it for fun. Pick a venue that's suited for your particular dog, so you don't get too frustrated. I had no idea I had a competitive streak, until I got a show dog!


----------



## dogfaeries

Liesje said:


> When Nikon was 4 months old I let someone else show him because she'd never shown a GSD before and wanted to try


He was a beautiful puppy!


----------



## Liesje

UKC is $19/$20 PE (though sometimes they do a whole weekend of shows - 6 - for $100) and $25 day-of so really not that much more but it is nice to have a day-of entry option.


----------



## Liesje

dogfaeries said:


> He was a beautiful puppy!


Thank you! He had NO coat back then but he's always been very dry in his movement, never had that gangly, loosey-goosey stage like a lot of WGSL and a nice shoulder opening though moderate angles.


----------



## dogfaeries

Liesje said:


> $25 day-of so really not that much more but it is nice to have a day-of entry option.


I'd love that! 

I'm entering every single day in the big OKC cluster coming up next month. That's 5 all breed shows, plus our club's specialty. Hoping for majors. I'd kick myself if I didn't enter a show, and it turned out to be a major. Entries close a little over two weeks before a show. Waiting to see what the numbers are is maddening... :crazy:

Russell's first show will be in the fall. I'm looking forward to it, and dreading it, all at the same time. He'll barely be 6 months old!


----------



## Liesje

It's nice to be able to decide day-of, especially when we could get blizzards overnight. Most bigger shows release pre-entry numbers so often I can gauge whether there will be enough competition to have a win that counts towards a GRCH or not.


----------



## Miller

Lots of good points here...I suppose I could try one or two shows and if we have fun and do ok then continue on, but I think he's going to be quite large and will take a while to really look put together. We weighed him yesterday for his last vaccine booster appt and he's 50 lbs @ 6 wks. His back lgs are slightly longer than his fronts right now and he's goofy looking at the moment. I just don't want to hold off neutering him if he's not going to be a decent conformation dog. 

We live in BC, Canada so would do the AKC shows. 

His pedigree is: (red are the dam and sire, bolded names are the grandsires and great grandsires of the female lines) Austrian's Gangster ( *Jumbo vom Roemersteig* x Wendy von Favoriten x *Yukon vom Gotaland*) X Nindra vom Alpenhof (*X Box Dei Precision* x Uschi Vom Alpenhof x **V Presco vom Haus Dexel*)


----------



## qbchottu

Your dog is West German showline - your best bet is SV or UKC shows. You can enter in AKC, but doubtful how far you will go and how well you will be received...


----------



## Miller

Why is that?


----------



## qbchottu

That is the way things are grasshopper  

Especially for showing, there tend to be "line" specific venues. You can show a working line GSD or West German showline or even a mish mash in AKC shows - but very doubtful that you will go anywhere because this venue champions and caters to the American showline. American showlines do not do well in SV shows for the most part - usually moved to the back (even behind working dogs at times) because different venues have different standards with judges basing their decisions on the standard for that particular venue. You can go ahead and try, but I would recommend entering SV or UKC shows instead if you want to try out a show. Like I mentioned, you will not go far in AKC and are likely to become disenchanted quickly.


----------



## qbchottu

I believe Philip E of Dei Precision located in Canada is having a show sometime in the next month or so - you should consider entering that show for fun. It will be an SV show and with Xbox (bred and VA'd by Philip) in your pedigree, it will be a good show to enter.


----------



## carmspack

from a different angle --- showing is supposed to showcase a kennels best progeny , be a tough competition . using Cliff's "why back in the day" dog showing was an event for the elite. Big money . Big handlers . In my area GSD were shown by the senior Bronfman of Seagram's fame . Later one of the heirs helped start up the Montreal Police k9. Big money. Gala events. Top class animals. A championship was so hard to attain and meant something.
If the classes keep getting padded with dogs of each and every description , no where anything close to being able to place high or place then it makes getting a championship much easier , more points per show. I am not saying your dog .

Neutering will open a new discussion on this .


----------



## Liesje

Even the bigger shows I attend only have a handful of GSDs. Regardless of quality, getting a CH or GRCH even in UKC (which is unquestionably easier than AKC) is not very easy these days, just aren't enough dogs exhibiting. I did four shows with my GSD recently and even if he'd beaten the other CH and GRCH GSDs the wins would not have counted, not enough dogs.


----------



## martemchik

Yeah entering an AKC show would just be padding the major for the American line dogs. You might have a chance in an all-breed show, but I wouldn't enter a specialty.

Not sure who the people you're talking to are but if they "know" what they're talking about they're probably pushing you towards SV type shows or they're just trying to build majors for their dogs in AKC shows.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles

How young do you start your GSD? I am wanting to show mine. He is 4 months now and he comes from a line of show and working dogs. The breeder said it would be great fun for me and my dog to bond. I start handler classes in march to learn more about it and being in the ring . My Aunt breeds and shows her yorkies so I have been around it but not with a bigger breed. Any advice?


----------



## dogfaeries

Start now.  Teach your dog to watch you. Teach him to stack. Teach him to gait, and also to pull out in front of you. You can start now.  Okay, that said, I haven't done a darn thing with my 9 month old puppy so far. Except teach him to watch me, LOL. But I'm not planning on showing him until he's two either. 

Make it FUN for your puppy too. Keep it upbeat and positive. A flashy, confident dog in the ring is a joy to watch.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles

dogfaeries said:


> Start now.  Teach your dog to watch you. Teach him to stack. Teach him to gait, and also to pull out in front of you. You can start now.  Okay, that said, I haven't done a darn thing with my 9 month old puppy so far. Except teach him to watch me, LOL. But I'm not planning on showing him until he's two either.
> 
> Make it FUN for your puppy too. Keep it upbeat and positive. A flashy, confident dog in the ring is a joy to watch.


So the fact I haven't started him isn't bad?? okay fewwww I feel better because I saw that picture of the 4 month GSD already showing and was like oh gosh I have missed out! 
Also I have a Western German Shepherd, in UKC or AKC I was told that judges do not prefer this line? Is that true?


----------



## dogfaeries

AKC will be tough. You'd better have a dog with a straight top line, and be able to move. German dogs typically won't do very well in AKC. Though I can think of a judge or two that will put up a German dog. I have a friend that shows in UKC and there seems to be more variety there. 

If I didn't have an American line dog, then I would try UKC.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles

What is the difference in UKC and AKC. He is AKC registered can I still show him in UKC?


----------



## Tide vom Nobles

. AKC does not recognize UKC registered dogs, while UKC recognizes AKC registered dogs.
2. AKC is a bigger club, while UKC is smaller.
3. Most breeds register at AKC, while rarer breeds and those that are still starting register at UKC.
4. AKC allows professional handlers at their dog shows, while UKC does not.
Read more: Difference Between AKC and UKC | Difference Between | AKC vs UKC Difference Between AKC and UKC | Difference Between | AKC vs UKC

Is there anymore I need to be concerned with?
​


----------



## dogfaeries

I just went back and looked at the results for the last show that I went to, because I was pretty sure a German dog was entered. Yes, there was a 6-9 GSL male puppy that was in our specialty.


----------



## dogfaeries

You can get a UKC registration on your AKC dog, and then show in UKC events too - conformation, obedience, etc.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles

So he can be both UKC and AKC? Does he have to have UKC registration to show in UKC or can I wait and just use his AKC registration?

I am new to the GSD show lines so I am trying to get as much information as I can before I dive head first into this like I already have started doing.


----------



## David Taggart

You can also check and measure him yourself: skeleton geometry, skull, teeth, angulation, etc, in order to at least guess your chances
On the variability of skull shape in German shepherd (Alsatian) puppies - Onar - 2003 - The Anatomical Record Part A: Discoveries in Molecular, Cellular, and Evolutionary Biology - Wiley Online Library


----------



## dogfaeries

He's needs to be registered in UKC to show in UKC. 

Single registration for UKC


----------



## dogfaeries

You need to fill out the registration form (for single registration), have a copy of your AKC registration, and a copy of a 3 generation pedigree. Oh and $35.


----------

